# Tactical_HID Mini Shootout



## Mr Ted Bear (Jan 29, 2009)

Tactical_HID first appeared on the forums just after the first of the year. The threads seemed favorable, but no shootout pics comparing with any of the lights in my collection, SO time for a MrTedBear mini shoot out.
For starters, I purchased the T_HID24, and the T_HID35 watt unit was loaned to me for this review. The Tactical HID liights are of nice quality, much like Fenix or Wolf Eyes. In fact, when I had lunch with pk, he even commented that the light was a nice package. 

In my mind, the T_HID35 is comparable to the N30 in price. The question is how does the T_HID compare in performance? For reference I included the Polarion X1. This set of photo's speak for themselves, so I'll let you draw your own conclsions






Now theT_HID24. The numbers say it all. At 2/3 the wattage and about half the bulb lumens, this (and all other 24 watt units) pale in comparison to the 35 watt big brothers





Better to compare the THID_24 to the AE24.

NOTE: THIS NEXT SET OF PICTURES IS OVEREXPOSED BY 4 f/STOPS SSO IT WILL BE EASIER TO SEE THE DIFFERENCES





The AE24 does have a tighter center beam but the T_HID gets the nod on flood. Both The T_HID24 and the T_HID35 suffer from loss of lumens due to a VERY high color bulb. Playing with the white balance & photo editing software they seems closer to 8,000k.

The one important aspect of the T_HID24 is it's physical size. I don't of another 1,000+ lumen light that will fit in my back pocket





That's all my picutures.. written evaluation to follow


----------



## BVH (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Mr. TB! Great to see you out doing your excellent, real-world shootouts! I say this many times a year - why the 6000+K color temp bulbs in all these otherwise great, nice and small HID's???? Such a loss of Lumens is a crime!


----------



## BVH (Jan 29, 2009)

Find the "Shootout 4" thread. Most everything is there and well represented in beamshots and picture ID.


----------



## vincebdx (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you for this beamshot :thumbsup:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah just as I've feared the 6000K (+ ?) color temperature really destroys the light's potential. If it were 5000K or 4300K I'd have already bought one.  

Is it easy to get into the guts of the light and replace the bulb?

Thanks for the little shootout.


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks very much for the effort of the mini-shootout. I only wish I had a Polarion to blow away the competition also!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 29, 2009)

Because of the price, I'm most impressed. The WE Boxer is basically twice the price. As a previous Boxer owner, given the choice between the two lights I'd buy this one.


Nice picture and short review Jeff. You made my AE24 look pretty good. :twothumbs

Thank you.


----------



## petrev (Feb 1, 2009)

> The one important aspect of the T_HID24 is it's physical size. I don't of another 1,000+ lumen light that will fit in my back pocket





>


 
Hi 
Not "Off the Shelf"
but 

How about the M-Zep SF-M6 mods ?
More money (and not the throw probably)

eg. Osram and 3xP7 versions - (Throw ? R2 versions)
I (LZ) have no way to accurately measure lumens, but here's a guess:
- MZP7-3: 2300-2400
- MZOX-4: 1500-1800
- MZXR-7: 1500-1750
- MZXR-5: 1100-1200









Keep up the great work on these shootouts
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Feb 1, 2009)

petrev

instead of saying "I don't of know of another 1,000+ lumen light that will fit in my back pocket" let me repharse

"there are not too many 1000+ lumen lights that will fit in my back pocket"

As to the M-Zep lights, they are good examples of what's to come. At last years Shot Show, COAST introduced showed a 7 x P4 (not even a Q5 bin) that bested the AE in both flood and throw.


----------



## petrev (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr Ted Bear said:


> petrev
> 
> instead of saying "I don't of know of another 1,000+ lumen light that will fit in my back pocket" let me repharse
> 
> ...


 
Hi MrTB

Cool info - got to look forward to the new lights you have managed to see from mainstream manufacturers. 
These little HIDs look really very good - especially for the money. Just a shame that, as noted, they don't use 4300K lamps for more lumens and better CRI. 

Thanks again for your shootouts and reviews
:thumbsup:

Cheers
Pete


----------



## LumenJoe (Feb 6, 2009)

Finally we have some comparisons of the T_HID. I am wondering though what is the projected effective range of the T24? I like the idea of being able to adjust the light from spot to flood but I am concerned about the range. It's hard to tell in the pictures but does the 35W really emit significantly more light than the 24W and would it really be worth the cumbersome size and weight(2.5lbs) of the 35W? The color temp. like you said seems a bit but how does it compare to the white color of a Solarforce P7 led? I currently have a 900lm led and am extremely disappointed with the light color and range. 

Thanks in advance!!
Joe


----------



## LumenJoe (Feb 6, 2009)

I forgot to add Does anyone have experience with the REVISED G&P35W. I have read some horror stories about this light but in the same breath I have also read these issues were resolved. 

-Joe


----------



## Patriot (Feb 6, 2009)

LumenJoe said:


> Finally we have some comparisons of the T_HID. I am wondering though what is the projected effective range of the T24? I like the idea of being able to adjust the light from spot to flood but I am concerned about the range. It's hard to tell in the pictures but does the 35W really emit significantly more light than the 24W and would it really be worth the cumbersome size and weight(2.5lbs) of the 35W? The color temp. like you said seems a bit but how does it compare to the white color of a Solarforce P7 led? I currently have a 900lm led and am extremely disappointed with the light color and range.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> Joe




As you can see from the pics, the high quality, polished reflector of the AE24 does throw significantly better. The effect of the reflector has a greater bearing on throw than the wattage of the bulb/ballast. That said, additional wattage does help to make of the difference some. My "35W" Microfire throws nearly as well as the AE24, but its reflector is more toward the smooth side of the scale than the OP side of the scale. I'm going to make an educated guess that if the Microfire did have a MOP reflector it still wouldn't throw as far as the lesser wattage AE24 & Xenide25. In short buy the light that comes with the reflector that suits your uses the best...when all other factors are equal or nearly so. 

The P7 is definitely not not as a thrower whatsoever. It produces a big smooth and in most cases, even beam but any HID's with smooth reflectors will out throw the P7 handily. My 10W Eznite out throws my "cheapy" P7 by double. Though your Solarforce would fare better it's still no comparison to HID. Even the 24W, medium to heavy op reflectored HID's, like the Wolfeyes Boxer24 will make the P7 look like a kid's lights. 

Regarding the color, I'm not sure where your disappointment is since you didn't say specifically, but any P7 is almost sure to be warmer in color than the 6000+K, Asian HIDs like the ones being discussed above. 

My recommendation, wait for the L35 to be released from Battery Junction. It's price to performance ratio will be unparalleled in the $300-325 range. It will have a beam similar to the N30 pictured above.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 6, 2009)

LumenJoe said:


> I forgot to add Does anyone have experience with the REVISED G&P35W. I have read some horror stories about this light but in the same breath I have also read these issues were resolved.
> 
> -Joe




Although I know of one member who has purchased the small ebay G&P, I don't think enough CPF'ers have purchased and tested the light to say definitively if the quality has improved. There is far more negative feedback about them than good. Imo, purchasing one would be a gamble and frankly I think than the "Tactical HID" dicussed here makes more sense. The output performance from any of them isn't going to vari greatly from one manufacturer to the next given that they use similar reflectors, ballasts and bulbs.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Feb 7, 2009)

LumenJoe
This grouping of pics should give you a better idea of the relative output of the lights in question. Let me first say that the target is 150 yards (trying to stay consistent with previous shooot outs). The T_HID24 is good for 100 yards; beyoud that I think that you'll want a bigger light.

The T_HID35 is a nice light but frankly the N30 does a better job getting the lumens out the front end. The soon to be release L35 will bel like the N30, but lighter weight with the lipo cells, but twice the price. I have bought 6 of the N30's,. and have an open order for the L35 when they arrive. I bought the t_hid24 because of it's physical size.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm still waiting for a compact, hand held HID, at least 24W with a 4200K bulb.

Ability to run on AW's IMR cells and CR123a primaries would be nice too.

No more lithium cobalt cells please.


----------

